# We don't see many of these fellows - he's an Osprey



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

We don't get many of these fellows around here. He's coming in from Walker Lake we don't know what's wrong with him yet - looks like he might have lost some primary feathers. 

NAB 

Mighty handsome fellow.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

He is gorgeous, and we have these lovely creatures around our rivers. 

Our wildlife rehabber here, will usually do a detox on water foul and those that eat fish, as standard procedure among the usual (if there are no obvious symtoms).


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Detox sounds good to me without any "obvious" signs.

What a beauty! 

I see you are continuing to supply us with lovely creatures and stories to match! What an area you live in!!

Sending all our loving healing best to this fine fellow, Nab and Nancy! 

Shi/Mr. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/Woe


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

He/She is beautiful. I hope it gets better. min


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

They are certainly rare around here. I've only seen four, two separate and a pair last summer. Look at those talons!!  I hope he makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

maryjane said:


> They are certainly rare around here. I've only seen four, two separate and a pair last summer. * Look at those talons!!*  I hope he makes a speedy recovery.



 Da better to catch da fish...GREAT fish hooks! 

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I love osprey! They're pretty, and luckily they stick to fish! We have a conservation type of thing very close to here, right on a river, so there are lots of eagles, herons, and osprey there. I haven't seen one anywhere but there, besides the occasional one flying over our house. But I can see why, those guys need to nest up wayyyy high  The conservation place has a lot of tall poles with platforms on them for the osprey to nest


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

so nice to see one close up, we have alot around here, I live walking distance from a reservoir, they are all around here...never have they botherd my birds. the detox thing is interesting. thanks again for a wonderful pic!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What elegance in black and white. Sure hope you are able to help this one recover!


----------



## idoveyou (Nov 30, 2009)

how is this bird doing?


----------

